

Senate Slams Ad Servers for Security Failings - mike-cardwell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/15/senate_slams_ad_servers_for_security_failings/

======
mike-cardwell

      "The Committee on Homeland Security and Governmental 
      Affairs said that the advertising landscape as it now 
      exists "makes it impossible" for users to be protected 
      against malware attacks while visiting sites."
    

This is the primary reason we need to use tools like AdBlock. Not because Ads
are annoying, but because they're a security risk.

